# أصلي وحيداً ...



## محب النور (21 مارس 2021)

لو علم من يحيى في ظل كنيسة ترعاه و تنميه روحياً معاناة العابرين لشكر الله على النعمة التي يحياها ...
فأقصى ما يمكن لمثلي أن يحصل عليه هو عظة على اليوتيوب أو قراءة في كتاب ...
كم تمنيت لو وضعت صليباً في غرفتي , إنجيلاً على طاولتي , لكن هذا محال ...
صلوا لأجلي ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2021)

قادر  ربنا يغير الحال
وتقدر تعمل كل اللي عاوزه في النور وبحريتك
ولكن اقول لك بان اكثر ما يريده الله
هو قلبك وهذا يكفي الان 
يكون معاك ويسندك في خطواتك


----------



## ابنة الرجاء (25 مارس 2021)

الرب بيجهزك ويعدك لأيام ستكون فيها أنت نورا ورسالة.
ممكن تشارك في اجتماعات الكنايس على زووم لايف 8تحس بنفس جو الكنيسة. وربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## خادم البتول (30 مارس 2021)

محب النور قال:


> لو علم من يحيى في ظل كنيسة ترعاه و تنميه روحياً معاناة العابرين لشكر الله على النعمة التي يحياها ...
> فأقصى ما يمكن لمثلي أن يحصل عليه هو عظة على اليوتيوب أو قراءة في كتاب ...
> كم تمنيت لو وضعت صليباً في غرفتي , إنجيلاً على طاولتي , لكن هذا محال ...
> صلوا لأجلي ...




أهلا أستاذ *محب *أشرقت الأنوار  لعلك بكل خير وصحة وسعادة. :16_4_10:

تخيل أنك في غرفة لا باب لها ولا نافذة، فهي بالتالي مظلمة دائما مهما كانت الشمس ساطعة بالخارج. الآن تخيل أنك فتحت *ثقبا *صغيرا بالجدار: سينفذ من هذا الثقب نور الشمس إلى الداخل، لكنه سيكون مجرد بصيص ضعيف من النور، بقدر ما يسمح هذا الثقب الصغير. فإذا فتحت *ثغرة *أو *كوّة* أكبر قليلا: فسوف يزيد الضوء بالتبعية قليلا. فإذا فتحت *نافذة *أكبر: فعندئذ يغمرك النور وتضيء الغرفة، وهكذا. فالذي يزيد حقا ليس الشمس نفسها أبدا أو نورها، بل *نافذتك* أنت فقط! بقدر ما تأخذ من *جدرانك *السميكة الواقفة بوجه الشمس: بقدر ما يغمرك نورها الباهر الساطع دائما. 

بالمثل: لا يعني نمو الإنسان وارتقاؤه روحيا أن النعمة *تزيد* حقا بقلبه، أو أن نصيبه من روح الله القدوس صار *أكبر*. تلك هي شمس الرب التي لا تزيد أو تنقص أبدا. بالأحرى ينمو الإنسان ويرتفع ويسمو بقدر ما *يفتح نوافذ النور *بقلبه، بقدر ما *يهدم من الجدران *التي ترتفع داخله لا خارجه، وبقدر ما *يزيل من الأحجار *التي تراكمت بروحه عبر السنين حتى صارت تحجب وجه الرب وجه الشمس الجميل الساطع. 

وهذا من ثم ـ أستاذنا الحبيب ـ لا يتحقق لأن الإنسان يعيش حقا في «ظل كنيسة ترعاه وتنميه روحيا» كما تقول! مَن أين أتيت بهذا التصوّر؟ بعض الكنائس بالأحرى تفعل عكس ذلك تماما! الذي يرعى الإنسان وينمّيه روحيا هو *الرب ذاته *يا سيدي، *السيد المسيح *شمس البر ذاته، سيان فعل ذلك عبر الكنيسة أو عبر أية وسيلة أخرى حسب تدبيره مع كل إنسان. لا ننكر بالطبع دور الكنيسة، ولكن ليس للكنيسة في ذاتها أية *فاعلية *أبدا ـ ولا لأي قداس أو طقس مهما كان حارا، ولا لأي كاهن أو مرشد مهما كان عظيما ـ *إلا بقدر ما يستمد هؤلاء جميعا من قوة الرب أولا *ومن نعمة روحه القدوس المحيي وفيض أنواره وبركاته حين يعمل فيهم!


من هنا فأنت ـ كعابر ـ قد تكون بالعكس محط الأنظار وربما حتى الحسد: لأن الرب افتقدك حتى في أعماق الظلمة! لأن قلبك الجميل احتفظ دائما بتلك الكوّة الصغيرة أو على الأقل الثغرة التي استطاع النور أن ينفذ أخيرا منها. غير أن عليك أيضا أن تتذكر: عبورك إلى المسيح كان مجرد *بداية *فقط، ليس أبدا نهاية المطاف. لأنك لم تعبر من "*ديانة*" خاطئة أو سيئة إلى "*ديانة*" أخرى أفضل، من ثم تبحث اليوم عن "بناية" بديلة للصلاة أو عن "كتاب" آخر بدلا من كتابك القديم للقراءة. بالأحرى كان عبورك من عالم الوهم والخيالات والأشباح إلى نور *الحقيقة *الساطع الباهر! لقد عبرتَ حرفيا من سجون الموت نفسه إلى ملكوت *الحياة* المشرق النابض بالفرح والأنوار! عبرت حرفيا من العبودية إلى التحرر، من العجز إلى القوة، من اليأس إلى الإيمان، من الخوف إلى المحبة، من الجحيم إلى الفردوس ومن الشقاء إلى السعادة! 

لا تنظر من ثم أبدا إلى الخارج، أستاذنا الجميل! لا تسمح لكل هذا "*الديكور المسرحي*" الزائل أن يخدعك ثم تتساءل في حسرة كم صليبا بغرفتك أو كم إنجيلا على طاولتك! تذكر أن هناك بيوتا تملأها الأناجيل والصلبان والأيقونات والترانيم ومع ذلك لا أثر مطلقا لحضور الرب فيها! بالأحرى انظر *داخلك، أولا ودائما. *لأنه من داخلك ينبع كل شيء، كل حقيقة، كل فهم، كل حكمة، كل نعمة، كل بركة، وفي قلبك تنتصب *السماء *بكل أفلاكها وملائكتها وتشرق حضرة العليّ سبحانه ويتجلى القدوس ذاته! «ها ملكوت الله داخلكم»! من داخلك *تفيض بحور محبة وفرح وسلام *لا حدود لها، وفي قلبك تتلألأ *ألف شمس *للنور والبهاء والجمال الذي دونه كل وصف وكل لغة! 

هكذا ـ حين تنظر حقا *داخلك *لا خارجك، حين لا تفتح فقط نوافذ القلب كي يعبر النور بل بالأحرى تهدم الجدران كلها ـ هكذا *يكتمل عبورك *حقا، صديقي العابر، وهكذا لن تتحسر بعدها أبدا على ما فاتك، بل في الحقيقة لن يشغلك العالم كله كثيرا، بكل ما فيه ومَن فيه، مرة أخرى! 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (30 مارس 2021)

ابنة الرجاء قال:


> *الرب بيجهزك ويعدك لأيام ستكون فيها أنت نورا ورسالة*. .......


 

هذا المعنى *هام *جدا *وجميل *جدا ربنا يباركك.  
وأهلا وسهلا بحضورك وتشريفك وكلماتك الطيبة الثمينة. :16_4_10:
​


----------

